# MxM NSFW school sports, romance RP



## Paintedfoxy (Sep 10, 2018)

hiya! 
I’m Kyro, I’m looking for a partner to do a semi long term RO that is focused on a relationship between my character and a male sports player. I’m flexible on what sport but ideally my character would be a guy who has to make up some extra credit for school and to do so becomes a cheer leader for the sports team. At first our relationship would start out as playful teasing due to my situation and eventually turn into a relationship. There would definitely be lots of Yiff and quite a bit of fluff as well. I’m looking to find someone who is okay with being dominant as well. I can take charge at times but I’m mostly submissive. I have a verity of kinks so feel free to ask. Some I will say that this will involve is Crossdressing, and some public. If this sounds like a fun adventure (promise it will  then hit me up on here or my discord 
Kyro#0560
Thanks!


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Sep 10, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Sep 12, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2018)

I’m in


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Sep 12, 2018)

Great! 
Do you have a discord?


----------



## Universe (Sep 13, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Universe (Sep 13, 2018)

Name the Universe#9288


----------

